# Katy Perry - Bikini candids at the Kempinski Hotel in Belek, Antalya 09.07.2009 x7



## Tokko (11 Juli 2009)

​
*Thx to piwai*


----------



## Trivium (14 Juli 2009)

Schöne Fotos, thx


----------



## Q (20 Jan. 2010)

Danke für die Bikini-Katy!


----------



## aloistsche (20 Jan. 2010)

toll


----------



## christdo (3 Juli 2010)

sexy ass. thanks


----------



## c_180 (7 Sep. 2010)

beautifull


----------



## berki (9 Okt. 2010)

DANKE FÜR DIE SEXY PICS VON KATY IM BIKINI UND BITTE BITTE VIEL VIEL MEHR VON
UNSERER ZUCKERSÜSSEN KATY!!!!!!
berki


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2010)

sehr hübsch


----------



## Geldsammler (14 Okt. 2010)

Die Bilder sind sehr schön. Vielen Dank für Katy.


----------

